# זהו!!! אני לא מאמינה שזה מאחורינו!!!



## Raspail (12/5/13)

זהו!!! אני לא מאמינה שזה מאחורינו!!! 
10 חודשים של הכנות מפרכות הסתיימו ביום שישי האחרון ביום מאד מאד מיוחד ומרגש!!!
עד החופה הרגשתי שזה פשוט סיוט ורק רציתי שכבר יגמר! (גם ככה חתונת שישי בצהריים זה נורא צפוף ולחוץ), אבל מרגע שצעדנו בשביל לחופה, השתחרר הפקק והתחלתי לזרוח מאושר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





היה מקסים, מדהים, מרגש, שמח, כיפי, קייצי ומדליק! (טוב, לא שאני אובייקטיבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). עשינו חתונה בסגנון כפרי עם המון DIY, תחת כיפת השמיים בגן פסטורלי עם המון צמחייה ודשא. אפילו מזג האוויר עשה לכבודנו ג'סטה והיה נעים יחסית למרות שכל השבוע הייתי בחרדות שיהיה חם מדי.
כל הספקים היו איכותיים, מקצועיים ומסורים ברמות אחרות לגמרי! מחכה כבר להמליץ ולפרט עליהם בקרדיטים...
האורחים פרגנו לנו והרעיפו עלינו טונות של אהבה (או כמו שמנהל הבר שלנו אמר - רואים שבחרתם בפינצטה את האנשים שאתם רוצים שיקיפו אתכם ביום הזה).

אמנם עברו כבר 3 ימים, אבל אני עדיין לגמרי בהיי ומחר כבר חוזרים לשגרה (אבל עם חג השבועות באמצע ואח"כ ירח דבש קצר באמסטרדם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ווהווו!).
האמת קשה לי להגיד שהזמן בחתונה טס כי זה פשוט הרגיש לנו כמו היום הכי א-ר-ו-ך בעולם, אבל אני מניחה שעוד כמה ימים שכבר אעכל הכל אז בפרספקטיבה לאחור אני אקלוט כמה הכל זרם ועבר כ"כ מהר...

אז אמנם עוד לא קרדיטים (בנתיים קבלו טיזר קטן כי זה יקח עוד זמן) אבל חשוב לי להגיד תודה לפורום המקסים הזה ששאבתי ממנו כ"כ הרבה תמיכה והשראה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ותודה גדולה למיה מהפורום (onestylishbride) שממש ליוותה אותי צעד צעד וגם הייתה שם ביום הגדול שותפה להרמה של עיצוב מדהים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמעתי גם מהמעצבת וגם ממנהל האירוע כמה השקעת (וגם ראיתי!) ואני באמת בטוחה שצפוי לך עתיד מזהיר בעולם עיצוב האירועים!


----------



## Raspail (12/5/13)

טוב נו עוד תמונה קטנה, עם אחותי 
שתראו שאני לא תמיד מסתובבת עם משקפיים אדומים מנייר


----------



## תותית1212 (12/5/13)

מדהימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה יופי ואני מקווה שמאוד נהניתם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאיפה המסרקיה המיוחדת הזאת??


----------



## Raspail (13/5/13)

תודה! את המסרקיה הכינה חברה שלי 
ומוכנה בשמחה למסור את הפרטים שלה במסר!


----------



## FayeV (12/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
אני כבר מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים, מאיפה השמלה הזו?


----------



## Raspail (13/5/13)

שמלה מאיביי (הבסיס) שעברה מהפך אצל בהדרה 
אמנית הבגדים המופלאה


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/13)

עם אחותך המהממת, יש לציין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שראיתי כמה תמונות בפייסבוק תיארתי לעצמי שאת בטוח מסתובבת בפורום הזה


----------



## Raspail (14/5/13)

איזה קטע אתן מכירות?!? 
גדול!
תודה רבה


----------



## moshavnikit (14/5/13)

גם אותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עם אחותך נפגשתי בדיוק לפני שבוע. 
ואותך (ואת בעלך) פגשתי בהופעה של עידן עמדי בבנימינה, כשבאתי לראות את אחותך


----------



## Raspail (14/5/13)

אהההההה איזה מגניב!!!!!


----------



## moshavnikit (15/5/13)

כשנפגשנו סיפרתי לאחותך שיצא לי לראות את בעלך ב״מול זכרון״ ולא ידעתי מאיפה הוא מוכר לי ולמה אני מכירה אותו אז לא אמרתי לו כלום.. כמה שעות אחר כך נפל לי האסימון


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/13)

אה 
והכל נראה מהמם וזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממש קינאתי בכמה דברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!


----------



## reutsegev (13/5/13)

מהממת


----------



## Bobbachka (12/5/13)

אני מריחה קרדיטים שמאוווווד אוהב! 
וואו! אתם נראים מקסים ויש לי תחושה ששווה לחכות לקרדיטים שלכם.
מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (12/5/13)

המון מזל טוב!! איזה יופי 
נראה מדהים, ולפי הסיפורים של מיה אני מצפה לעוד תמונות  
שמעתי שהיית מקסימה והיה מהמם, עם מלא דיטיילז - בדיוק כמו שאני אוהבת


----------



## לה קרמריה (13/5/13)

מזל טוב


----------



## orangeada (13/5/13)

המון מזל טוב לכם! נראה מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואתם לגמרי קורנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... מחכה לקרדיטים ותמונות מפורטות יותר!


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/5/13)

יאאא, נראה מקסים! 
סגנון כפרי עם המון DIY זה הפטיש שלי! ונראה לי, גם מהיכרות שלי אותך מרחבי האינטרנט, שזה בטוח היה מהמם.

נכון שיהיו קרדיטים?


----------



## Raspail (13/5/13)

ברור! כבר לא יכולה לחכות לקרדיטים! 
בנתיים ממתינים בסבלנות (NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) לתמונות...


----------



## Shmutzi (13/5/13)

תמונת פינטרסט לגמרי! 
מזל טוב קודם כל! 
מחכה לקרוא ולראות את הקרדיטים שבטח יהיו נהדרים ומפורטים (כן?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המסרקיה ממש יפה, כל הכבוד לחברה שלך 
DIY בכל מצב זה כיף, על אחת כמה וכמה באירוע כמו חתונה 

תהנו באמסטרדם!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/5/13)

תודה רבה על המילים החמות!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
הייתה לי את הזכות לקחת חלק!!!

מעבר ללקיחת חלק בכול תהליך לידת האירוע, היה לי מרגש ברמה הסמלית שבדיוק אחרי שנה מיום החתונה שלי, בשישי הייתי שוב בחתונה מהממת, מלאת רוח וקסם אישי ושחלק מהדברים שהיו אצלנו מהחתונה כיכבו שוב.

תודה לך על האפשרות ומלא נשיקות!
מיה


----------



## lost in dreams (14/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפית ביותר, יפה ומיוחדת! 
מחכה עם כולן לקרדיטים


----------

